# Newly diagnosed four year old



## Katharine Smith (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi all, my little boy was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes on Monday and we are now back home after a few days in hospital. Luckily we seem to have got there fairly early on, before he got poorly, and we are now faced with a future of blood testing and insulin injections. He is being a bit of a hero about this now, and my most pressing concern is what do I give him for low-carb, free snacks? We are vegetarian and he is quite fussy, not contemplating anything which is obviously a vegetable. 
Any advice would be very gratefully received!


----------



## Ljc (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi Katherarine, Just a welcome from me I'm afraid.
People with far more experience than me will be along shortly.


----------



## AJLang (Jul 24, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. I was diagnosed when I was two and have had a great life so your son should be able to do almost do anything that he wants as he grows up. I'm not sure about low carb free snacks because if I have a snack I tend to inject for it but understand that may not be the advice that you've been given. As you're vegetarian I'm not sure if any of the following suggestions will help - sugar free jelly, chunks of cheese, boiled eggs. How low were you advised as low carb? If it's 10g carb then most small packets of crisps/savoury snacks are around 10g eg Wotsits, crispy onion rings, Walkers crisps etc.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2016)

Katharine Smith said:


> Hi all, my little boy was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes on Monday and we are now back home after a few days in hospital. Luckily we seem to have got there fairly early on, before he got poorly, and we are now faced with a future of blood testing and insulin injections. He is being a bit of a hero about this now, and my most pressing concern is what do I give him for low-carb, free snacks? We are vegetarian and he is quite fussy, not contemplating anything which is obviously a vegetable.
> Any advice would be very gratefully received!


Hi Katherine, welcome to the forum  Very sorry to hear about your son's diagnosis  How old is he, and what insulin is he on? Howdid his diagnosis come about?

I would highly recommend getting a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas - considered to be the 'bible' for children and young people on insulin regimes, and covering all aspects of living with Type 1  Depending on his age, her might also like to get a JDRF KIDSAC which contains lots of useful information and a free Rufus Bear 

You might also like to look at the Children with Diabetes website, which has lot of useful information provided by UK parents  For yourself, I would recommend reading Adrienne's essential guide for parents of newly-diagnosed children - you are all going through a bit of a whirlwind at the moment, and it can help to know that the things you are experiencing are perfectly normal. There is a very steep learning curve with Type 1, but it does become clearer and easier as time progresses. Never be afraid to ask questions, either here or of your healthcare team - no question is considered 'silly', and there is a wealth of knowledge and experience from the members of the forum, who will be happy to help 

Regarding diet, the main thing to be aware of is carbohydrates  - some of these will raise levels faster than others, so it's useful to know how your son is affected by the various things so that you can avoid big swings in blood sugar levels. I'd recommend having a look at The GL Diet for Dummies - it's not a weight loss diet, but an approach to selecting and combining foods so that they have a slow, steady impact on blood glucose levels. 

Another thing - this is a tricky business, so don't berate yourself if you don't understand everything, or get things wrong - you will learn a great deal from experience, and also from reading the experiences of others. Let us know if we can help in any way


----------



## Katharine Smith (Jul 24, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Hi Katherarine, Just a welcome from me I'm afraid.
> People with far more experience than me will be along shortly.


Thank you Ljc! Looks like they are already turning up


----------



## Katharine Smith (Jul 24, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Welcome to the forum. I was diagnosed when I was two and have had a great life so your son should be able to do almost do anything that he wants as he grows up. I'm not sure about low carb free snacks because if I have a snack I tend to inject for it but understand that may not be the advice that you've been given. As you're vegetarian I'm not sure if any of the following suggestions will help - sugar free jelly, chunks of cheese, boiled eggs. How low were you advised as low carb? If it's 10g carb then most small packets of crisps/savoury snacks are around 10g eg Wotsits, crispy onion rings, Walkers crisps etc.


Hi, thank you very much - it definitely helps to hear from someone who's gone through childhood with diabetes, and I suspect things are a bit easier now than when you and I were little. I'm on the crips, etc. no problem, being a bit of a crisp addict myself, but I'm trying to think of some healthier alternatives. Maybe I need to chill out and just get through this bit with crisps and things that he'll definitely enjoy. Everything else is enough stress at the moment...


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 24, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. If you grow it yourself you know whats in it. This time of year pea pods tomatoes etc have little carbs & good for you. Good luck .


----------



## Katharine Smith (Jul 24, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hi Katherine, welcome to the forum  Very sorry to hear about your son's diagnosis  How old is he, and what insulin is he on? Howdid his diagnosis come about?
> 
> I would highly recommend getting a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas - considered to be the 'bible' for children and young people on insulin regimes, and covering all aspects of living with Type 1  Depending on his age, her might also like to get a JDRF KIDSAC which contains lots of useful information and a free Rufus Bear
> 
> ...



Thanks so much, for all these really helpful links and suggestions. I will definitely take a look at them later (and as a fellow writer, your poetry blog!). It's very early days with the insulin, trying to get the right dose for him. I would definitely like to understand the diet side of things better. My husband is type 2 so we have some understanding and awareness but I also realise this is totally different.


----------



## Katharine Smith (Jul 24, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Welcome to the forum. If you grow it yourself you know whats in it. This time of year pea pods tomatoes etc have little carbs & good for you. Good luck .


Thank you! We have a few veg growing in the garden, it's just that - inconveniently for a vegetarian but not unusually for a four year old - he doesn't really like vegetables  I have to throw them all in a sauce and blend...


----------



## Radders (Jul 24, 2016)

As a change from crisps and arguably slightly healthier, does he like popcorn? I get the multipacks of sweet and salty branded as "skinny popcorn" that have 10g carbs per pack. Pound land sometimes have them. 
Those tiny packets of raisins and sultanas are about 10g carbs too. For a more sustaining snack if he's ok with nuts, Nature Valley salted caramel protein bars are also surprisingly only 10g carbs despite being coated in something that looks and tastes a bit like Caramac, if you remember that. 
Nuts are low in carbs but I know a lot of kids can't tolerate or don't like them for some reason!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 24, 2016)

When I was a kid I really enjoyed going to my uncles allotment in the summer. Opening & scoffing pea pods. I was 3 when diagnosed & times have changed a bit. Had a bag of peas in pods this week. Not cooked, nice


----------



## Katharine Smith (Jul 24, 2016)

Radders said:


> As a change from crisps and arguably slightly healthier, does he like popcorn? I get the multipacks of sweet and salty branded as "skinny popcorn" that have 10g carbs per pack. Pound land sometimes have them.
> Those tiny packets of raisins and sultanas are about 10g carbs too. For a more sustaining snack if he's ok with nuts, Nature Valley salted caramel protein bars are also surprisingly only 10g carbs despite being coated in something that looks and tastes a bit like Caramac, if you remember that.
> Nuts are low in carbs but I know a lot of kids can't tolerate or don't like them for some reason!


Yes! I do remember Caramac, only too well. I will look up those Nature's Valley bars, they sound good. Popcorn's a great idea too. Thank you  I'm building up a list of foods. Trying to keep positive through being practical... 
I really appreciate everybody's help and advice.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 24, 2016)

Hee hee Caramac!!  44 years ago almost - I was overdosing on it when I went home from work - every single evening!!  (2 'large' ones during a 30 minute bus or train ride - oddly I was losing weight instead of putting it on ......... )

Never ever fancied it again since ........


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi Katharine, and welcome 

Dark chocolate is good as a treat - best to check the carbs on something he'll eat, but I get Green & Blacks 85% cocoa and a couple of squares of that have very few carbs (obviously sugary milk chocolate is not such a good idea!).  Sweets generally are best avoided, but one or two Tic-Tacs are pretty much carb-free.  Nuts are good if he is OK with those, and I also eat plain TUC biscuits, which have 3g carbs each.  Cheese is fine if you're not vegan, and mini pots of Petits Filous are pretty low in carbs too.  I'd avoid dried fruit, as it sends blood sugar up very quickly (I sometimes use it to treat hypos), but if you can eventually get him onto things like tomatoes, I agree with Hobbie, they are a good idea.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 24, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Katherine Smith. Another vote for Nature Valley protein bars, either salted caramel or chocolate nut variety. So much nicer than the crunchy Nature Valley bars that were given to Games Makers (London 2012  volunteers). Like most GMs, I remember those bars were the only bad things about the experience. I was given some protein bars, both types, when working on UK Challenge in Devon a few weeks ago, and gave this feedback to a Nature Valley representative, who was slightly startled, but pleased, at dramatically improved opinion of their company's products!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jul 24, 2016)

Remembered after I posted - can you get him to eat fruit, Katharine, or does he view that in the same way as vegetables?  Fruit generally is too high in sugar for snacks without insulin, but berries are quite low.  If you are able to grow things like strawberries & raspberries, a couple of those would make a good snack.


----------



## bilbie (Jul 24, 2016)

The internet will also be a wealth of ideas, A search of LC snacks brought up a lot of links.  Just delete the not suitable items from the sites. Boiled eggs are very good if allowed. As well as nuts and such
http://www.ditchthecarbs.com/2014/08/07/best-low-carb-snacks/

some people still need a bit of insulin with protein and fats and some bolus between 25-50% of the protein.

https://healthonline.washington.edu/document/health_online/pdf/CarbCountingClassALL3_05.pdf


----------



## Lilian (Jul 24, 2016)

As a child growing up you might consider a support group where he could find other children with diabetes so that he does not feel he is the only one and later can share experiences with other children.


----------



## Katharine Smith (Jul 25, 2016)

Lilian said:


> As a child growing up you might consider a support group where he could find other children with diabetes so that he does not feel he is the only one and later can share experiences with other children.


Hi Lilian, I definitely want to do this. He is being very good, I'm amazed - it's only one week today since his diagnosis, but I can tell it's making him feel strange. I also suspect he might kick back against it soon. I am sure that the sooner he realises he is not the only one, the better... I am determined to keep things as normal as possible, so took him to a birthday party on Saturday for example, but it's hard to know that he has to do things a bit differently to the other children.


----------



## Katharine Smith (Jul 25, 2016)

bilbie said:


> The internet will also be a wealth of ideas, A search of LC snacks brought up a lot of links.  Just delete the not suitable items from the sites. Boiled eggs are very good if allowed. As well as nuts and such
> http://www.ditchthecarbs.com/2014/08/07/best-low-carb-snacks/
> 
> some people still need a bit of insulin with protein and fats and some bolus between 25-50% of the protein.
> ...


Thank you very much! I need to spend some time going through the helpful links people have posted. As I'm sure you all understand, at the moment each day seems to consist of planning food, looking up, making and measuring food, doing blood sugars, injections, etc...


----------



## Katharine Smith (Jul 25, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Welcome to the forum, Katherine Smith. Another vote for Nature Valley protein bars, either salted caramel or chocolate nut variety. So much nicer than the crunchy Nature Valley bars that were given to Games Makers (London 2012  volunteers). Like most GMs, I remember those bars were the only bad things about the experience. I was given some protein bars, both types, when working on UK Challenge in Devon a few weeks ago, and gave this feedback to a Nature Valley representative, who was slightly startled, but pleased, at dramatically improved opinion of their company's products!


It sounds like I'm going to have to try not to eat them all myself...


----------



## Katharine Smith (Jul 25, 2016)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Hi Katharine, and welcome
> 
> Dark chocolate is good as a treat - best to check the carbs on something he'll eat, but I get Green & Blacks 85% cocoa and a couple of squares of that have very few carbs (obviously sugary milk chocolate is not such a good idea!).  Sweets generally are best avoided, but one or two Tic-Tacs are pretty much carb-free.  Nuts are good if he is OK with those, and I also eat plain TUC biscuits, which have 3g carbs each.  Cheese is fine if you're not vegan, and mini pots of Petits Filous are pretty low in carbs too.  I'd avoid dried fruit, as it sends blood sugar up very quickly (I sometimes use it to treat hypos), but if you can eventually get him onto things like tomatoes, I agree with Hobbie, they are a good idea.


Thank you - we're not vegan so not completely limited, thankfully - I made some banana muffins today which are very small and although have sugar, also have some flaxseed (in a bid to make me feel they were a bit healthier!) - not the most filling, but they are about 10g carbs each if I've done my maths right and it was good to let him have a little treat. 
I hope he will become less fussy as he gets older


----------



## Katharine Smith (Jul 25, 2016)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Remembered after I posted - can you get him to eat fruit, Katharine, or does he view that in the same way as vegetables?  Fruit generally is too high in sugar for snacks without insulin, but berries are quite low.  If you are able to grow things like strawberries & raspberries, a couple of those would make a good snack.


Thanks for these great ideas. He is really fussy, he likes banana (not great) and melon (not so bad) and refuses to try things like blueberries, which he used to enjoy. Let's hope it's a phase


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi Katherine,

I just took a quick look on a site I quite like & there are about 10 pages of snack recipes....

http://www.ruled.me/keto-recipes/snacks/

Also, if baking cookies etc then wheat flour alternatives like Almond or Coconut flour might be a good alternative, additionally, if the recipe calls for sugar then Stevia is quite acceptable.


----------



## bilbie (Jul 25, 2016)

I would ask your health team about doing a T1 course.

Sick Day Rules for when illness strikes is also worth getting before hand from the health team, than trying to find out at 4 in the morning with the child not well
https://c.ymcdn.com/sites/www.ispad.org/resource/resmgr/Docs/CPCG_2014_CHAP_13.pdf


----------



## Redkite (Jul 25, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Katherine, sorry to hear about your little boy's type 1 - my son was also 4 when he was diagnosed, and strangely one of the silver linings was that (because they are literally starving on diagnosis) he was suddenly willing to try any kind of new food.  Almost overnight he went from being a typical fussy preschooler to a child who would eat the most exotic foods.  So have you actually tried giving your son foods that he previously rejected?

Not sure what specific advice you've been given, but if he's allowed a small amount of carbs in a snack, you could try a Jaffa cake (8.5g), rice cakes, popcorn, raspberries, strawberries, a mini pack of chocolate buttons (I think the mini treat size ones are about 8g of carb), those smoothie tubes or yoghurt tubes (about 5g carb).  Also, the Organix range of baby/toddler food does some date and banana bars which are 9 or 10g of carb, we used to get those from time to time.


----------

